# Does anyone use a MAC POS system?



## dannysstylez (Feb 6, 2009)

Does anyone here use a full MAC POS system for their stores? I was reading about it and they've got a really nice system, but I dont know much about their merchant account (charge fees and whatnot). Can anyone add to this?


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Some people believe all Macs are POS. 

But seriously, I bet it is very expensive. What is the price on it?


----------



## cleos (Sep 2, 2010)

For another business, I have been using a POS system that works on both platform. More than that, the system was working with 4 posiflex touchscreen connected to the server which was a Dell Power edge 840 with window server installed. The cool thing, I had the client interface installed on a G5 and on a Macbook pro with mac osx 10.5 allowing a remote connection to the server. The software is based on filemaker and works like a charm. It was a plus for me since I could at one point customise my layouts and some functions through the back door.

Another function was the possibility to integrate a web module and realise sales online in real time.

The key is to use a server, it doesn't matter then what client you have as long as you use a multiplatform based application.

The merchant account is totally independent since the only trick is to program the driver to be compatible with the connection to their server.

It was expensive though, 10+ but I had a full management capability including production cost control, inventory, sales and tax report, etc ...


----------

